Ask HN: What are you working on at your company or startup? - symbolepro
======
karterk
Working on an open source, fast, fuzzy search engine that's dead simple to
set-up and run:
[https://github.com/typesense/typesense](https://github.com/typesense/typesense)

People who want a good search engine (for instant search etc.) today either
need to go for a cloud hosted proprietary offering or have to learn to set-up
Elasticsearch and spend a lot of time tweaking it to support typo tolerance.
Trying to change that status quo.

~~~
tedmiston
Looks pretty cool. Is the idea similar to Algolia or different?

~~~
karterk
The goal is to be _much better_ than Algolia and Typesense's design is in some
ways already so:

1\. Sorting order is dynamic, unlike Algolia where you are forced to define a
sort order during index creation and you are forced to duplicate your entire
index when you want another sort order, e.g. sort by timestamp vs sort by
ratings.

2\. Run fast on commodity hardware (e.g. a decent EC2 instance) instead of
requiring special dedicated hardware that costs a bomb. This is achieved by
using highly optimized in-memory data structures instead of relying on fast
SSDs and memory mapped I/O approach that Algolia has taken.

3\. Disprove the notion that one cannot host their search themselves and need
to rely on a cloud service provider. We want to make it really easy to run
Typesense and manage it. We have some things to do on this front, but this is
definitely the goal.

~~~
vira28
All the best. As we know, there is a good market for (SAAS) Search As A
Service :) . GO client will be great (feature request).

------
PeOe
We want to build Zenkit as an Allrounder for your private life and your
Business. At the moment it´s a tool which combines project management, task
management, collaboration and many more. You can organize almost every
department of your business with Zenkit. The best thing, you can switch views,
personalize and customize it just the way you need it. If you need just a
simple to-do list, no problem. You need to build a database and connect it to
different tables, you can do that too. Every business uses a lot of different
tools which don´t "talk" to each other. Different departments are separated by
different tools and data silos, not up-to-date files and a bad project
overview are the problems. With Zenkit we want to build a connection between
every team and department.

There is so much more to say about it. So if you are interested you could
visit our website here: [https://zenkit.com](https://zenkit.com)

------
tedmiston
We're building a hosted SaaS and open source enterprise version of Apache
Airflow [1] at Astronomer [2].

The goal of our startup is to solve all of the pain points where the framework
stops and make the best version of operationalizing Airflow on Kubernetes; and
authoring, deploying, and running DAGs in a distributed execution environment
in production at scale.

It's pretty interesting to learn and see how features like orchestration and
dynamic provisioning on a platform actually work all the way down.

[1]: [https://github.com/apache/incubator-
airflow/](https://github.com/apache/incubator-airflow/)

[2]: [https://www.astronomer.io/](https://www.astronomer.io/)

------
inertiatic
I work for a company that develops and maintains an online platform used by
quite a few large (academic) publishers.

I'm working on the search side of things, integrating the rest of the platform
with the text search service we're using. Some (or a lot!) of it is busywork,
but sometimes things get interesting. Mostly when you're out of options with
what functionality is offered out of the box and you have to essentially look
under the hood at the internals and write your own custom thing to serve
whatever weird requirement client X came up with.

Apologies for the vagueness!

------
Pricekartcom
I work at a statup: [https://www.pricekart.com](https://www.pricekart.com) as
Asst. Product Manger, Data Scientist and Digital Marketer. Yes you read it
right, in startups you have to perform multiple roles. I also write blogs and
article for my startup. It is so much fun to work in a startup as you get a
wide exposure in multiple fields. I have learned a lot and our startup is
growing really fast.

~~~
rocketpastsix
> Yes you read it right, in startups you have to perform multiple roles.

Literally no one doubts this. Dont know why you had to put it so
condescendingly.

~~~
Pricekartcom
Because that's the best part.

------
vira28
Working on migrating firebase real time database to firestore for
[https://aprl.la/](https://aprl.la/)

Its a peer to peer mobile app for mens to share clothes. Feedbacks welcome.
(think of it like Airbnb for Men's fashion)

------
staticgarden
I am trying to build a portfolio of small services at
[http://staticgarden.com](http://staticgarden.com) and then charging people
for the whole bundle of services. Services like form endpoints, json store
etc, mostly targeted at the JAMStack.

------
pacavaca
This looks like a provocative question, but ok. We're working on a Q&A
knowledge base deeply integrated with slack:
[https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/all-new-
onebar](https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/all-new-onebar)

------
rufius
Async event pipeline written in Rust running on endpoint machines for
telemetry collection. Also working on rewriting some web components from Ruby
to Rust for performance (and cost) improvements.

It’s been a fun few months and I am super pleased to have chose Rust for this
task.

------
mromanuk
Making a gamified keyboard for IOS, the hardest part is the auto-predictive.

~~~
wingerlang
What is the goal of the keyboard?

~~~
mromanuk
""Improve"" your writing, maybe. It started as a joke, we simulated with some
friends, in a telegram group, a game where you write, but the game favor using
words not commonly used, and it assign a score to your writing in realtime. In
our "simulation" we scored ourself (that was the joke):

"that was part of the peculiarity +12 of the game."

see how I've put a random :) value next to a word? Wouldn't be cool if that is
assigned by the "game"?

Well from that evolved, what if I write a "system" that can do that anywhere
and in any app you use? And then it hit me, that is a mobile keyboard! So, it
is an experiment at this point, I'm building it.

~~~
wingerlang
Sounds amusing +2

------
bones97
We are building a data curation PWA for surveys, so businesses can conduct
surveys and ask questions before products are released.

------
goatherders
Company 1: data visualizations (www.chatalytics.co). Company 2: email cadence
content and mapping (www.rncld.com)

------
drakonka
I'm working on tools which enable people to make video games.

------
iDemonix
Staying awake.

~~~
pulsarpietro
eheh. Mee to

------
mand1575
working to setup a blockchain based financial startup

------
sudouser
research, mostly user and cx, for UX decisions

